# Error in start the Soft AP!



## JosephHipple (Jan 20, 2013)

So I have an alienware desktop that's running windows 7 and when I first got it I was excited to see it had a Hotspot station that turns any connection it has into a wifi connection. It worked for the first few days but as of late I cant get it to start and the only thing I get when I click on start is an error saying "Error in start the Soft AP!"

Please help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your Dell Alienware desktop? go to the Dell Drivers site, type in your service tag# or make and model # and download the network driver for HotSpot station.


----------

